# Aurora/Revell Batman Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I finally finished this one after about a month's time. I need to keep myself in the shop more often to meet my one a month pledge back in January. It was a decent kit but I wish it had the original Aurora Batman labeling and the owl.




























Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job! Like the paint scheme. I snagged a beat-up Aurora Batman on ebay a while back. It had been assembled, then broken apart. If you keep an eye out, built-up or other "fixable" versions can be had fairly cheaply. In the meantime, enjoy this one. It's well done.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the darker colors - is it dk blue or black? I prefer the older Batman too but the newer head isnt bad. Beats the Superman sculpt!
Steve


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice work!! I went with Black as well.Looks more menacing.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

scooke123 said:


> I like the darker colors - is it dk blue or black? I prefer the older Batman too but the newer head isnt bad. Beats the Superman sculpt!
> Steve


I used Badger Freak Flex acrylics. The dark blue was Nocturna Blue and the gray was Dead Guy Grey. I did darken the crevices in the cape with airbrushed black paint. The Freak Flex paints are rather thin so they work nicely in an airbrush. They can be hand brushed and I do for touch up after spraying them but I wouldn't recommend them for straight brushing. I used various grays on the rock slab base along with a black wash. The pictures don't show the those colors too well. And I agree the head isn't Adam West but it isn't bad. The West head would be more bulbous and I think there used to be an after market available. It would be great if someone would do aftermarket Batman lettering like was on the old tree that could be glued to the current tree.

And thanks for the comments guys.
Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wow. Your kit looks good too. I like the grey shades. I didn't think the "new" face was bad either. Its better than the original.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Both the Batman and Superman heads were resculpted for the 1984 "Super Powers" issues of the original Aurora kits by MPC. The heads were made to look like the Kenner Super Powers action figures that were popular at that time. Unfortunately for Superman - what looked decent at 3 3/4 scale didn't look so hot at 1/8 scale.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Looks great! This is inspiring me to start working on mine again. I was actually in the process of sculpting the Batman lettering back onto the tree when I stopped working on it a few years back.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That brings back memories! It sure is a beauty!


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Love that classic look. Great paint job.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Bob!!!! This has always been one of my favorite Aurora kits. Your colors and details look excellent. Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd love to see some close-ups of your work if you get a chance.
What a terrific built-up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent Job Bob on Batman:thumbsup:


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Good job! Batman was always one of my favorites.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice built-up. Good Job!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> I'd love to see some close-ups of your work if you get a chance.
> What a terrific built-up. Thanks for sharing.


Here's a couple of closeup shots.



















Bob K.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Great Build Bob! Paint job is very crisp and comic book like.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint job on the Batman!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bob,

What everybody else said. I like the MPC head, too. Also that you took the trouble to detail the bats. I'm with Hooty, that scratchbuilt lettering could be added to the tree. I found a resin owl at a doll show that will replace the original nicely. On the other hand those items would detract from the realism of the scene.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Bob,
> 
> What everybody else said. I like the MPC head, too. Also that you took the trouble to detail the bats. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the compliments again. I airbrushed the bats a solid brown and then a black wash. That wasn't looking too good at that point so I painted the bone structure black using a brush. Just brushing the bones didn't look that natural so I used Freak Flex black, a slightly off black in my opinion, and carefully airbrushed the bone structure feathering out into the brown wing skin which gave it a natural look. I ended by painting the nose tip and inner ears with a fleshy beige. They ended up looking fairly good and fairly natural. Things like that are usually the things that drag out finishing up a model for me. You get all the major stuff done that is well defined in your mind and then the little detail things you have to hash out to get the effect you want which I put off until last dragging out finishing up.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Bob!
"Those little detal things" really set a kit apart. Love the bats!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mrmurph said:


> ..."Those little deta_l things" really set a kit apart._


_Amen! :thumbsup:_


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Bob is that actually the kit supplied head or an aftermarket part? It looks pretty good compared to the Aurora original...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OzyMandias said:


> Bob is that actually the kit supplied head or an aftermarket part? It looks pretty good compared to the Aurora original...


It is the kit supplied head from the Revell repop. It isn't a bad looking head. It is definitely not Adam West and if it was it would have to be more bulbous. I think I have seen the Adam West aftermarket resin head and it looks fairly good. However West didn't have the physique of the kit either so although his face might be correct his physique wouldn't!

Bob K.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic work! Your paint and color choices are perfect! You are quite an artist :thumbsup:


----------

